# 2.8 JTD problems



## SpeedSailor (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi I'm wondering if you could help my friend. He is stuck in France ATM with turbo problems.

The engine is a 2.8 JTD

He had a turbo whine for about 1000km. Suddenly the whine has gone and there is no power. When he puts his foot down there is no turbo boost, just black smoke. He has checked the hoses and all are fine.

many thanks in advance


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounds like its blown.Bearings gone maybe no oil feed.Whatever its a garage job.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

If the smoke is black probably not turbo bearing fault (unless the unit has seized).
Get him to check air intake is free from obstruction.
Does the engine run normally when not requiring boost?


----------



## zedman (Dec 21, 2012)

doubt its the turbo, get him to take the inlet pipe off the turbo and spin the shaft by hand, if its ok go for a run up the road with the pipe off.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Good idea but the excessive whine he heard first if not from the turbo would seem to indicate a possible leak in the boost side eg. Pipes to and from intercooler or intercooler itself or inlet manifold problem


----------



## SpeedSailor (Mar 29, 2009)

new turbo is required doh.

was 900 euros for a brand new turbo including fitting. Not a bad price considering. My accord turbo was £1800 plus fitting. I still have nightmares about it 

Thanks for all the replies


----------

